# Zigbee USB stick not working



## brunoschwartz (Oct 2, 2020)

Hello All,
I have a Bitron Video AV2010/10 ZigBee USB Stick and I am having trouble to get it recognised.

I can see that it has been added to uslcom module





						243494 – [PATCH] Add Bitron Video AV2010/10 ZigBee USB Stick to the list of recognized USB devices (uslcom)
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




After plugging in it appears as ugen0.2


```
$ sudo usbconfig
ugen0.1: <nVidia OHCI root HUB> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen1.1: <nVidia EHCI root HUB> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x0bda product 0x8187> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)
ugen0.3: <Logitech USB Receiver> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=LOW (1.5Mbps) pwr=ON (98mA)
ugen0.2: <Silicon Labs BV 2010/10> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
```

This is further info about it


```
sudo usbconfig -d 0.2 dump_all_desc
ugen0.2: <Silicon Labs BV 2010/10> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)

  bLength = 0x0012
  bDescriptorType = 0x0001
  bcdUSB = 0x0200
  bDeviceClass = 0x0000  <Probed by interface class>
  bDeviceSubClass = 0x0000
  bDeviceProtocol = 0x0000
  bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0040
  idVendor = 0x10c4
  idProduct = 0x8b34
  bcdDevice = 0x0100
  iManufacturer = 0x0001  <Silicon Labs>
  iProduct = 0x0002  <BV 2010/10>
  iSerialNumber = 0x0003  <0137255D>
  bNumConfigurations = 0x0001
```


I am on 12.1-p10 and have added this to /boot/loader.conf

```
usb_template_load="YES"
hw.usb.template=3
if_cdce_load="YES"
umodem_load="YES"
ucom_load="YES"
uslcom_load="YES"
```

Why is it not getting recognised?
Any help appreciated,


----------



## George (Oct 2, 2020)

Can you verify that uslcom(4) is loaded with `kldstat`.

Is there anything in `dmesg | grep uslcom`?


----------



## brunoschwartz (Oct 2, 2020)

Hello Elazar,
Many thanks for your reply.

This is the output


```
$ sudo kldstat
Id Refs Address                Size Name
 1   59 0xffffffff80200000  2448f20 kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff82649000     5c98 umodem.ko
 3    3 0xffffffff8264f000     ac98 ucom.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff8265a000     6450 uslcom.ko
 5    2 0xffffffff82661000     a5b8 opensolaris.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff8266c000   e11698 nvidia.ko
 7    3 0xffffffff8347e000     96f8 linux_common.ko
 8    2 0xffffffff83488000    b7bd8 linux.ko
 9    1 0xffffffff83540000     e1d8 aesni.ko
10    1 0xffffffff83550000     9078 if_cdce.ko
11    2 0xffffffff8355a000     4878 uether.ko
12    1 0xffffffff8355f000    1a358 usb_template.ko
13    1 0xffffffff8357a000   3a99a8 zfs.ko
14    1 0xffffffff83924000    1e8a0 geom_eli.ko
15    1 0xffffffff83a21000    11120 if_urtw.ko
16    1 0xffffffff83a33000     18a0 uhid.ko
17    1 0xffffffff83a35000     2928 ums.ko
18    1 0xffffffff83a38000      acf mac_ntpd.ko
```

There is no output on dmesg | grep uslcom

Best regards,
T


----------



## George (Oct 3, 2020)

The productID and vendorID certainly match.
You are running the latest patch level as well (p10).

I see that uslcom has a sysctl/tunable described as "debug level" (hw.usb.uslcom). Maybe set this to 1.
Also consider writing a bug report. ;D


----------



## brunoschwartz (Oct 10, 2020)

Thanks, Elazar. I raised the bug. The maintainer of the uslcom very swiftly pointed out the support is only in stable not the release I have been running.
12.2 should come out in a couple of weeks though so all good.....
Best regards,


----------

